# Real black powder



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

So its been so long since I have had to buy any black powder I dont even know where to get it anymore. Last I heard years ago you can't buy it in Salt Lake county any more. Does anybody know where to get real black powder like Goex FF ? And what is the cost?

Cheddar


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Smith & Edwards usually carries a pound or two... no idea what it costs there... I usually buy it in bulk.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Kent's Sporting Goods in Ogden probably carries some too.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah that is quite a ways for me but I figure that I'll have to travel a bit anymore.

Cheddar


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Call before you go. ATF categorized black powder as an explosive making storing it in any quantity a difficult and involved proposition.
At one time Gunnies and Smith & Edwards were the only Wasatch Front stores that had the capability.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Really? Had not heard that... I still have a few lbs of GOEX. I actually bought a can of Pyrodex today... first can in 20 years I believe.


-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Really? Had not heard that... I still have a few lbs of GOEX. I actually bought a can of Pyrodex today... first can in 20 years I believe.
> 
> -DallanC


I don't remember exactly when it happened, most places just won't mess with it anymore.
https://www.atf.gov/explosives/explosive-storage-requirements#types


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Really? Had not heard that... I still have a few lbs of GOEX. I actually bought a can of Pyrodex today... first can in 20 years I believe.
> 
> -DallanC


I thought that I was out of Pyodex last year so I bought a bottle of it. $36.00 or so later I came home only to find another bottle of it that I bought around 25 years ago. The price on the old bottle was $9.95.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I thought that I was out of Pyodex last year so I bought a bottle of it. $36.00 or so later I came home only to find another bottle of it that I bought around 25 years ago. The price on the old bottle was $9.95.


Huh... went to put the new bottle away, found 2 unopened new cans of RS, 2 new unopened cans of P and 1 can of Select.

Shhhh... dont tell my wife...

-DallanC


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I thought that I was out of Pyodex last year so I bought a bottle of it. $36.00 or so later I came home only to find another bottle of it that I bought around 25 years ago. The price on the old bottle was $9.95.


 I think you mean $19.00? For #36.00 you can buy BH209.

Why not get together with a couple guys and order a case of black powder? Do a little research and you will find you can order a case of powder, pay the hazmat and still save over local store prices.

Here's one, https://www.powderinc.com/catalog/order.htm if you order 25 to 50 pounds its $16.20 per pound including shipping and hazmat.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

muddydogs said:


> I think you mean $19.00? For #36.00 you can buy BH209.
> 
> Why not get together with a couple guys and order a case of black powder? Do a little research and you will find you can order a case of powder, pay the hazmat and still save over local store prices.
> 
> Here's one, https://www.powderinc.com/catalog/order.htm if you order 25 to 50 pounds its $16.20 per pound including shipping and hazmat.


No it was $36.00 for 1 pound of Pyrodex. This was during the powder shortage and you had to pay the price that they were asking or you didn't buy any. You also couldn't find BH209 or any other powders on the shelves if you were there 30 minutes after they stocked it, the hoarders would get it all.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> No it was $36.00 for 1 pound of Pyrodex. This was during the powder shortage and you had to pay the price that they were asking or you didn't buy any. You also couldn't find BH209 or any other powders on the shelves if you were there 30 minutes after they stocked it, the hoarders would get it all.


+1

-DallanC


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Could be, I didn't play the local powder game and found the little I needed online at reasonable prices. I did pick up a couple pounds of Pyrodex at Sportsmans and didn't pay over $20 or I wouldn't have purchased them. Something to be said for being a small time hoarder, I shot 10,000 shotgun reloads last year and a bunch of metallic the year before without having to deal with the craziness. Now 22 shells well that's a different story and I'm getting kind of low, if or when they break free I'm going full tilt hoarder and not stopping until I inventory 20,000 rounds.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Phew man.....anyone else hear the NSA building start humming as this thread started going?


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Reid Radmal in Pleasant Grove was the source for black powder in northern Utah county for years. After his death his wife Phyllis tried to carry on the business. They had a bunker in their pasture that was approved by the BATF and had been in business for decades. She applied for all the federal permits and they were approved by the feds. Then her business license was denied by Pleasant Grove City. They thought it was unsafe.
I was in the PG muzzleloaders club when Phyllis told us, when her stock was gone that was the end. I think we cleaned her out in 3 days. It was $6.50 a pound. Now instead of keeping bulk powder stored in a safe bunker, It is in basements all over PG AF and Lehi.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I just looked at my 3 cans of Black Powder, one is the older style Goex can and has a price tag on it from Gunnies at $7.35 :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Try Gunnies in Orem, or Gallensons in Downtown SLC. Mail order it in bulk right to your house. Powderinc.com. Get a few folks to split an order. it's about $16-$20 a pound. I think 25# for minimum order qty. I'm shooting KIK 2F and Skirmish 3F.


----------

